# Pre Order Fun!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2010)

```
<p><strong>New Stuff Goodness

<span style="font-weight: normal;">You can preorder all the new Canon cameras now. I’m still waiting on the lens pricing to appear. Canon Canada still lists the pricing as “TBD” (To be decided).</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">Even if it lists them as “in-stock” consider it pre-orders until at least the middle of September.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 60D Body</strong>

<em>As of August 30th, 2010, the Canon EOS 60D is in-stock at <A HREF="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0040JHVCC/canorumo-20">Amazon ($1099)</A>, <A HREF="http://www.adorama.com/Als/ICA60DA.html?kbid=64393">Adorama ($1204)</A>, and is out-of-stock at <A HREF="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732047-REG/Canon_4460B003_EOS_60D_DSLR_Digital.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H ($1099)</A>, <A HREF="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0040JHVCC/canorumo-20"> ($1099)</A>.</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot S95</strong>

<em>As of August 29th, 2010, the Canon PowerShot S95 is in-stock at <A HREF="http://www.adorama.com/Als/ICAS95.html?kbid=64393">Adorama ($399)</A>, <A HREF="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003ZSHNGS/canorumo-20">Amazon ($399)</A>, and is out-of-stock at <A HREF="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729876-REG/Canon_4343B001_PowerShot_S95_Digital_Camera.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H ($399)</A>, <A HREF="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003ZSHNGS/canorumo-20"> ($399)</A>.</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot SD4500 IS</strong>

<em>As of August 23rd, 2010, the Canon PowerShot SD4500 IS is out-of-stock at <A HREF="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729874-REG/Canon_4346B001_PowerShot_SD4500_IS_Digital.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H ($349)</A>. It was last in stock earlier today, at <a href="http://www.adorama.com/Als/ICAS95.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a>.</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot SX130 IS</strong>

<em>As of August 29th, 2010, the Canon PowerShot SX130 IS is in-stock at <A HREF="http://www.adorama.com/Als/ICASX130.html?kbid=64393">Adorama ($249)</A>, and is out-of-stock at <A HREF="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729875-REG/Canon_4345B001_PowerShot_SX130_IS_Digital.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H ($249)</A>.</em></p>
<p>The price watch pages have also been updated with the new camera bodies.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/pre-order-fun/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## unfocused (Aug 30, 2010)

Adorama price on 60D is now $1099. They have both of the zooms listed for pre-order as well.


----------



## lotus (Aug 31, 2010)

When you say in-stock at Amazon, does it not differ from Available for Pre-order?

Sorry, but this is quite a misleading terminology of CR.


----------

